
How I stole $145 from Google and didn't get caught - hatmer
https://hatmer.github.io/2017/Google/
======
minimaxir
> we can use a multi-IP cluster deployment script to process the dataset
> faster and without getting caught by the IP filters

Admitting to violating a ToS _with quantifiable damages_ is generally not a
smart idea.

~~~
hatmer
I agree. It was for a research project. I would be happy to pay the $145 plus
interest if Google would like to bill me.

